Ask HN: What Are Various Worst Practices in Software Engineering? - Austin_Conlon
======
AnimalMuppet
Applying the tool, technique, or language you know best, instead of the one
that best fits the problem.

Expecting an organizational or management approach ( _cough_ agile _cough_
scrum *cough) to fix management's ineptness.

Failure to handle corner and error cases.

~~~
speedplane
> Worst Practices in Software Development >> Applying the tool, technique, or
> language you know best, instead of the one that best fits the problem.

A nice platitude that ignores reality. If your team is experienced in a
particular tool, it may be the better option than the new "best" option that
requires tons of training/hiring.

